# Driver Side Door WON"T OPEN



## slick50 (Dec 21, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to get my door open? I have to play dukes of hazard to get out of my car because the door won't open. I have jimmy'd the lock and it worked for a while. But i need to get the door panel off!!!!!!! Would there be a way to fix it without having to cut the door panel?:woowoo: :woowoo:


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Get the Haynes Manual for your car. It should show in detail (with pictures) how to take your door panel off, replace the lock cylinder, etc.


----------

